# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - January 2013



## The Bread Guy (30 Dec 2012)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jan 2013)

_*USUAL DISCLAIMER*: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._​
*Quick glance at 2012 Jihadi achievements (part 1)* - Screen capture of full statement at Google Docs


> Wednesday, 02 January 2013 02:30
> 
> 2012 in Afghanistan was a year full advancements and achievements. We can unmistakably state that 2012 in Afghanistan for the current occupation was exactly as 1986 was for the former occupation during which they completely lost their will to fight and practically began the process of withdrawal and retreat.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2013)

_*USUAL DISCLAIMER:* Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._

<a href="http://bit.ly/Zb9e9m"><b>Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding so-called security pact between Karzai and America</b></a> - <a href="http://bit.ly/138pzjR">Screen capture of full statement at Google Docs</a> - <a href="http://bit.ly/UvUbe3">Commentary on this statement by <i>Threat Matrix</i>'s Bill Roggio</a>
<blockquote>
<em>Saturday, 22 Safar 1434
Saturday, 05 January 2013 09:39

Obama has summoned Karzai to America to sign a security pact which would pave the way for the presence of American troops in Afghanistan and through which America would continue its crooked policies in the region regarding which the Islamic Emirate states the following:   </em></p>

<em>1.  If America wants peace in Afghanistan and the region as well as a way out for its people from this ongoing quagmire then it should immediately remove all its troops from Afghanistan and practically put an end to this futile war.  </em>

<em>2. If America believes it can implement its malicious policies and find a secure base for itself by leaving a residual troops presence then we clearly state that these dreams are only dreams which can and will not materialize just as they failed to materialize in the past eleven years.</em>
<em>  </em>
<em> 3. The reason behind all this turmoil and anarchy in the region is directly related to the American presence in Afghanistan. Therefore if America wants to leave a small or large number of its troops for whatever length of time then it means war and destruction will continue in the region for that same length and it shall only be America that shall suffer the most.  </em>
<em>  </em>
<em> 4. The American people and all its influential sides should stop their government from prolonging this futile war and meaningless game which America has lost and in which it is facing utter defeat.  </em>
<em>  </em>
<em> 5. The American government and Karzai should understand that agreement on troop presence is only a personal deal between Karzai and America which is categorically rejected by our nation and it shall hold no legal credibility. The Islamic Emirate shall continue its sacred Jihad against it just as it has for the past eleven years.</em>
<em>  </em>
<em> 6. Karzai should be mindful that if he were to take this step then he would have hammed the last nail into coffin of ending this war, after which he should never hope for any type of peace and calm.</em>
<em>  </em>
<em> 7. If Karzai and the Kabul regime agree with the presence of even a single American soldier then, just as presently, they shall also be responsible for all future hostilities, casualties and destruction due to igniting and intensifying the flames of prolonged war for the Afghan nation.</em>
<em>  </em>
<em> 8. The above written statements regarding this security pact are not only our sayings but the majority of the nation holds this view, a reaction of which you shall be practically witness in the future.</em>
<em>  </em>
<em> 9. The Islamic Emirate believes the American invasion of Afghanistan is akin to a violent storm for the region and it is a known fact that storms know no wet or dry borders but treats everything in the same manner. If the regional countries remain indifferent to the prolonged American presence then they should not treat as minor the upcoming wars, disturbances, exploitations, invasions and other problems created in the region by the American presence.     </em>
<em>  </em>
<em> 10. We call on our oppressed nation, region and all other Muslim countries to not withhold any type of assistance from the Islamic Emirate in putting an end to upcoming prolonged regional war and anarchy which shall come about due to the American presence so that this cancer can be completely removed and emanating danger for the region averted. Similarly, we call on the people of the west to prevent their children and the Afghan people from burning in this fire by stopping their leaders from such irresponsible froward pacts.  </em>
<em>  </em>
<em><b>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
23/02/1434
12/10/1391         05/01/2013 </b> </em>​</blockquote>
<hr>


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2013)

_*USUAL DISCLAIMER*: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._
<hr />
<a href="http://bit.ly/RJFPnZ"><b>The Islamic Emirate welcomes the withdrawal of all American forces</b></a> - <a href="http://bit.ly/11m7CyX">Screen capture of full statement at Google Docs
</a>Friday, 11 January 2013 06:29
<blockquote><em>Karzai has started his journey towards America with the intention to discuss the extension of invaders stay in Afghanistan for a few more years alongside other issues, so that he and his colleagues could enjoy bounteous privileges of high official posts and prolong their irresponsible political existence under the American protection. </em>

<em>Innumerable Afghans were killed in the previous eleven years span of the American invasion, their houses were bombed, they were searched out in the dark of night. They were imprisoned, wounded and compelled to migrate. In this incalculable dollars era, a lot of people died of hunger and severe cold. On the other side the American people also faced a lot of afflictions. Their children were killed in a futile war. They are facing a great economic adversity. Their international prestige was badly damaged. But the Kabul administration and the so called president and his cabinet does not feel commiseration for Afghan people and want to protract this calamity. </em>

<em>Beyond doubt the invading forces will ultimately quit, because the Afghans have always safeguarded this country with their own arms. They have lived in a free and independent environment. They have never relied upon the power of alien forces. It is remorse for someone who flings the whole nation in flames just to preserve himself for a short period of time. No sooner did the foreigners quit, the Afghans will start living under the cover of an Islamic government and in the environment of Islamic brotherhood.</em>

<em> At present the American officials have raise the possibility of evacuating all their troops from Afghanistan, it demonstrates that just like the French people, the American people have also accurately perceived the ground realities. They drew the attention of the white house officials that the politics of might is not going to yield in the case of Afghanistan therefore they should adopt the politics of wisdom and logic. We appreciate this step of the American public and all those societies who pressurize their government in the issue of Afghanistan as to bring this aimless war to an end and to evacuate all their troops.</em>

<em> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan welcomes the withdrawal of all American forces from Afghanistan and considers it a crucial positive step forward in solving the issue of Afghanistan. Furthermore we regard it as a good luck for both nations for the reason that in this way the war will come to an end. Killing, irritation and calamities on both sides will terminate. Both of the nations will have a chance to live a peaceful, serene and prosperous life.</em></blockquote>
<hr/>


----------

